

Show HN: Music Player for Dropbox, Mega, and Google Drive - maz29
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vibe-cloud-music-player-for/id877920397?ls=1&mt=8

======
maz29
Hey all,

Creator here. The entire app is free this weekend. This includes in-app
purchase to remove limits.

~~~
davidcollantes
Would love if it allowed stream playing, no downloads. That is a feature that
should be built in on the Google Drive app, but isn't.

~~~
maz29
Hey the app is able to either stream or download songs.

------
spacec0wb0y
Very nice app. Lovely interface and easy to use. I think this will replace the
app I've previously used. I would request a feature to browse music by folder
structure as is in dropbox. I use dropbox/drive to store song collections, but
not strictly albums.

Also I was looking for a nice app to browse dlna/mpd library on my network and
something that works like this would be perfect. Although I acknowledge that
would bring your project off in a totally different direction!

Good work and thanks for the special free offer!

------
kingnight
What is a typical situation for someone storing music in Dropbox/Mega/Google
Drive? What is used to play the music on the Desktop.

Looking forward to trying this out though. I currently use iTunes Match but
really enjoy Dropbox for photos. If this is as robust as it looks, and I could
find a filesystem based music player that works as nicely as iTunes, then it'd
be under consideration for longterm use

~~~
maz29
There are a lot of different use cases. For me personally i upload audio files
that arent available on streaming services suchs as Spotify or rdio. Then i am
able to stream/download them in the app. To play the songs on my
laptop/desktop i just set the Dropbox/Drive folder as a music folder with
Spotify.

------
tedmiston
Hi,

App looks really cool. I'm loading some music up in Dropbox to try it.

But first, I see music coming up that I don't believe I have anywhere -- John
Lennon, Bob Marley, etc. It's not in my iTunes library or Dropbox. What's
going on?

~~~
maz29
Hey first thanks so much for downloading the app. I really appreciate it! If
the app is importing music that you didn't know you had then those songs must
be in a hidden/obscure folder. Either that or some songs aren't tagged
incorrectly. The app tries to read id3 tags for every song. If they are set
incorrectly, then that could be your issue.

------
farhanpatel
Any plans of adding S3 support. Would be great for uploading a larger library.
This paired with something like ArqBackup could auto upload your library to
S3.

------
sergiomiranda
Great app! I sent you a feature request in-app about adding another cloud
service, hope you got it and consider it! Thanks!

------
ing33k
works great.

~~~
maz29
Thanks so much for downloading! There is a feedback feature where you can make
requests suggestions.

